# ugodog



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

It was mentioned by several people in my post in "coffee shop" anybody use it and do you think its worth it? Will get it before I get my puppy if it makes life easier on us both. I just sold my house so money is no object-- until I run out of it.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Mike - I have a similar product called Wizdog. I love it. Lola uses it all the time for pee, as I live in a condo building. We got it when she was maybe 5-6 months old. She had been using a litter box, but liked to munch on the litter pebbles that are made of paper. I got the Wizdog because she would shred a pee pad if it weren't under the grate. She will not pee and poop in the same place, so we go outside for poops, 3x a day. I use it with store bought pee-pads because they absorb the odors better than the ones that come with it or newspapers . Now that she is nearly 2 years old, she would not shred the pad, but we still use the Wizdog. 

Some people have found that their dogs will not use it because they don't like the feeling of the grate on their paws. Lola never hesitated. But she's pretty tough for a little kid. I am not sure if you could return it or sell it if your pup won't use it.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I talk about ours soo much UGODOG should pay me a fee for endorsing it.
It is by far THE best item I purchased for her. She goes on it 100%. Buy it once then never pay for anything again. Just use newspaper. No pee pads, nothing sitting in a landfill afterwards. Buy it Mike!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am so interested in this.
So it is for pee-pees, not poop's.
Where does the dog make poop then ?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie does both on it.
I just pick it up with a tissue and flush.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't have one but saw this and thought it was really interesting.

http://www.porchpotty.com/


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Marie-my parents did something like this and put in a few pieces of sod on their screened in patio. I thought that was pretty clever of them!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I thought it looked interesting because the grass is synthetic and you just rinse it off.

I have been trying to get a cousin to buy this for her mother who has a dog in an apartment. She is too old to be walking the dog late at night - she has fell twice.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I saw this indoor dog potty and really liked it, it's call puphead potty and it also foldable and travels well. It comes in two sizes, kind of pricy but I think well worth it for the dogs that will use it.

http://www.pupgearcorporation.com/Products/Pup-Head#


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I have one too and don't know what I would do without it as our back-up indoor potty.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Here is another site for a 'grass' puppy pad that is neat.
Mike, now you have a good choice to think about...lol
http://puppypenz.com/index.php?pr=Home_Page


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Those are all so neat! I wish we had trained to use those as well as outside. During thunderstorms or when it's really cold it would be great! As they get older they need to go out a bit less though so maybe by winter time Murphy won't want to go out 25 x per day!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

*Porch Potty*

Mike - check this out...Maybe you could run the drain line down a 
downspout".....

http://www.porchpotty.com/?gclid=CPHU0O6Q55oCFSQMDQodhQ9tCA


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

We live on the 2nd floor too, so we have a ugodog on our porch. It's great! I think I may actually order another one since we currently put a pee pad in his ex-pen when we are gone, but that gets shredded occasionally....

We do use pee pads at the moment in it since we don't get the newspaper, but you can leave the pee pad in there way longer than you normally can when it's just out.

Duncan definitely doesn't mind the grating, he'll even lay on the thing!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I just ordered my UgoDog this morning Well it is not mine, it is Henry's.

Anyway, I hope he gets the hang of it - I hope the transition from pee-pads to this will go smooth.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I think it's worth a shot. I got one for Heath and he barely used it for months, except as a play shelf, but now, at 10 months, he's decided it's cool and uses it when I've not taken him out in time. Go figure!


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

YES - worth it many times over. No mess on the edges of the pads, no playing with the pee pads and digging holes in the padding, no running through the house dragging the pad behind them.

Needless to say I had all of the above - now none. And, for reasons I can't explain, Ellie "got it" right away, even after many other attempts. So if you start out with one, you'll be glad you did.

Get the "original" UGODOG, not the knockoff. It is better made and the gratings are smoother etc. Look at the UGODOG site and they have a comparison there.

Louise


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

Ellie pees and poops on it. I do try to keep it clean as possible, ie, pick up the poop as soon as I see it and rinse the grates regularly.

Louise


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I suggest you use pee pads with it for the first week or so so that there's less of a transition. Then, if you wish, you can switch to newspaper. But if he's accustomed to pee pads, don't change more than one thing at once.

Louise


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

* I just got the UgoDog yesterday and put it where the pee-pad is normally. I rubbed some fresh pee-pee Henry had made onto the grates so he would pick up the scent.

* He went outside this morning and I am keeping him inside until it is time for him to go. He can hold it a long time. We'll see and I will let you know what happens.

* I notice the tray is not exactly newpaper-sized, nor is it pee-pad sized. I hope all the urine hits the absorbing area. Anyone have any other advice about this device? I am very excited!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

. . . . 8 hours later . . . . I brought Henry over to it, and he was freaked out by the sound of his weight on the grids (and I put a pee-pad over it) AND THEN HE PEE'D ON THE FLOOR NEXT TO IT.


Help


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

How's Henry doing with it now?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

well, we had to give up on the "ugodog training" for a few days.
He was vomiting several times in a 36 hour period . . . went to the vet for x-rays . . . all clear . . . . injected hydration and electrolytes then 12 hour fast.
He is doing better, and I am going to get back to UgoDog Training.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear Henry was sick. What do they think it was?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poor Henry! I hope he's much better now! What was it, a flu bug?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

my own personal analysis is that there was a pesticide sprayed near a park where I walk him.
Another lady with dogs reports the same problem with other dogs.
The Vet disagrees, but I am the Mommy.


----------

